# Problema Con Subwoofer Genius 5.1 3000Watts



## nelsonemm (Oct 9, 2011)

Buenas.. Amigos, tengo un Problema Con Mi Subwoofer Genius 5.1 3005..
El problem comenzo el dia de ayer.. Cuando le doy volumen y mucho bajo mas que todo se distorciona el bajo.. y de repente se apago solo.. Senti que se habia calentado.. Volvi a encenderlo pero cuando le daba bajo se apagaba.. Lo desarme y se Calienta la Corneta que es de 30W y el Transformador que es de 18V 3Amp. 3005 es el modelo.. El realidad los Watts son de 75. 30W El subwoofer. Y el resto 7W cada Cornetica o Satellite.. Yo quiero saber por q calienta o cual es la razon.. si es el la Corneta del Subwoofer o el Transformador, ya que ambos se calientan.. Alguien me podria decir cual es el problema..? NOTA: Ningun filtro se ve con defecto..


----------



## zopilote (Oct 9, 2011)

Depende de varias razones, si tu amplificador esta usando un integrado de audio, algunos de estos tienen sistema de proteccion por sobretemperatura, que cuando actua se dispara el mute del IC
 La otra razon podria ser que se hayan roto los terminales del parlante y este se desconecta al darle un mayor volumen, o tambien que se hubieran cortocircuitado su bobina, bajando su impedancia. Tu mismo deberas encontrar cual es la razon por que se presenta esta anomalia, los viajes astrales me causan jaqueca.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 10, 2011)

nelsonemm dijo:


> Buenas.. Amigos, tengo un Problema Con Mi _*Subwoofer*_ Genius 5.1 _*3000Watts*_ . . . Lo desarme y se Calienta la _*Corneta*_ que es de _*30W*_ . . .



Con semejante discrepancia, ese articulo debe ser *made in China*, y por la reconocida empresa _*Yoshilofundo*_.

El comentario va en serio: hispano america esta muy atrasada, para conseguir que una _*corneta*_, funcione como _*subwoofer*_ y obtenga un rendimiento _*x100 veces*_, la potencia aplicada.

.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 10, 2011)

Algo me parece extraño. Si es de 3.000 W, ¿por qué tiene un altavoz de fabrica de 30 W? 



Mandrake dijo:


> hispano america esta muy atrasada, para conseguir que una _*corneta*_, funcione como _*subwoofer*_


La _indiosincrasia_ de mi país, decirle corneta a cualquier transductor electroacústico menos al micrófono.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 10, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Algo me parece extraño. Si es de 3.000 W, ¿por qué tiene un altavoz de fabrica de 30 W?
> 
> 
> La _indiosincrasia_ de mi país, decirle corneta a cualquier transductor electroacústico menos al micrófono.


  Ja, ja , las ocurrencias que mensionan, solo es salirse del tema, siempre habra los que estaran felices por sus 3000W y todo por el lavado de cerebro de los fabricantes. Pero este es un foro de electronica y el que quiere desburrarse que se ponga a leer los innumerables post que se hablan sobre ese mito, que hay veces ya me aburre.


----------



## nelsonemm (Oct 10, 2011)

3005 es el modelo.. El realidad los Watts son de 75. 30W El subwoofer. Y el resto 7W cada Cornetica o Satellite.. Yo quiero saber por q calienta o cual es la razon.. si es el la Corneta del Subwoofer o el Transformador, ya que ambos se calientan..



zopilote dijo:


> Depende de varias razones, si tu amplificador esta usando un integrado de audio, algunos de estos tienen sistema de proteccion por sobretemperatura, que cuando actua se dispara el mute del IC
> La otra razon podria ser que se hayan roto los terminales del parlante y este se desconecta al darle un mayor volumen, o tambien que se hubieran cortocircuitado su bobina, bajando su impedancia. Tu mismo deberas encontrar cual es la razon por que se presenta esta anomalia, los viajes astrales me causan jaqueca.



3005 es el modelo.. El realidad los Watts son de 75. 30W El subwoofer. Y el resto 7W cada Cornetica o Satellite.. Yo quiero saber por q calienta o cual es la razon.. si es el la Corneta del Subwoofer o el Transformador, ya que ambos se calientan..



Mandrake dijo:


> Con semejante discrepancia, ese articulo debe ser *made in China*, y por la reconocida empresa _*Yoshilofundo*_.
> 
> El comentario va en serio: hispano america esta muy atrasada, para conseguir que una _*corneta*_, funcione como _*subwoofer*_ y obtenga un rendimiento _*x100 veces*_, la potencia aplicada.
> 
> .



3005 es el modelo.. El realidad los Watts son de 75. 30W El subwoofer. Y el resto 7W cada Cornetica o Satellite.. Yo quiero saber por q calienta o cual es la razon.. si es el la Corneta del Subwoofer o el Transformador, ya que ambos se calientan..


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2011)

nelsonemm dijo:


> 3005 es el modelo.. El realidad los Watts son de 75. 30W El subwoofer. Y el resto 7W cada Cornetica o Satellite.. Yo quiero saber por q calienta o cual es la razon.. si es el la Corneta del Subwoofer o el Transformador, ya que ambos se calientan..
> 
> 
> 
> 3005 es el modelo.. *El realidad los Watts son de 75. 30W El subwoofer. Y el resto 7W cada Cornetica o Satellite.*. Yo quiero saber por q calienta o cual es la razon.. si es el la Corneta del Subwoofer o el Transformador, ya que ambos se calientan..



Si es así, ¿ Por que el título de tu tema dice: ?



nelsonemm dijo:


> _Problema Con Subwoofer Genius 5.1 *3000Watts*_


----------



## nelsonemm (Oct 10, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Algo me parece extraño. Si es de 3.000 W, ¿por qué tiene un altavoz de fabrica de 30 W?
> 
> 
> La _indiosincrasia_ de mi país, decirle corneta a cualquier transductor electroacústico menos al micrófono.



Cerebros Me equivoque  3005 es el modelo.. El realidad los Watts son de 75. 30W El subwoofer. Y el resto 7W cada Cornetica o Satellite.. Yo quiero saber por q calienta o cual es la razon.. si es el la Corneta del Subwoofer o el Transformador, ya que ambos se calientan..



zopilote dijo:


> Ja, ja , las ocurrencias que mensionan, solo es salirse del tema, siempre habra los que estaran felices por sus 3000W y todo por el lavado de cerebro de los fabricantes. Pero este es un foro de electronica y el que quiere desburrarse que se ponga a leer los innumerables post que se hablan sobre ese mito, que hay veces ya me aburre.



 Cualquiera se equivca.. 3005 es el modelo.. El realidad los Watts son de 75. 30W El subwoofer. Y el resto 7W cada Cornetica o Satellite.. Yo quiero saber por q calienta o cual es la razon.. si es el la Corneta del Subwoofer o el Transformador, ya que ambos se calientan..


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 11, 2011)

@nelsonemm: Deje de fastidiar repitiendo el mismo mensaje, que eso es considerado como spam y solo conseguira un espacio en moderacion.



nelsonemm dijo:


> . . . Yo quiero saber por q calienta o cual es la razon.. si es el la Corneta del Subwoofer o el Transformador, ya que ambos se calientan..


 
Es natural que se calienten o en menor proporcion si fueran amplificadores clase D.

.


----------



## mikekii1206 (Oct 11, 2011)

si tu genesis es a transistor puedes cambiarselo por una targeta driver y colocarle transistores de potencia claro resaltar algunos aceptan este montaje que le puedes colocar dos cajas de 15 a para el subwoofer colocale una tarjeta driver monofonica y transistores y te kitas ese problema con los genesis que de verdad salieron malos y es mejor envenenarlos


----------



## nelsonemm (Oct 14, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> @nelsonemm: Deje de fastidiar repitiendo el mismo mensaje, que eso es considerado como spam y solo conseguira un espacio en moderacion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puede ser natural q se calienten.. pero no que se apaguen.. Pues antes no se calentaban.. ni se apagaban.. podia mantenerla todo el dia full volumen escuchando music y trabajaban normal.. Ahora es que se calienta la bocina que es de 30W y el transformador.. no se que sera..?


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 15, 2011)

¿Algunas vez escucho la cancion _"Nadie es eterno"_ de Dario Gomez?



nelsonemm dijo:


> Puede ser natural q se calienten.. pero no que se apaguen.. Pues antes no se calentaban.. ni se apagaban.. podia mantenerla todo el dia full volumen escuchando music y trabajaban normal . . .



En la electronica los componentes tampoco son eternos.
Si quiere intentar arreglarlo: entonces cambie el circuito integrado amplificador.

.


----------

